# Made the £5 contribution but no markletplace access



## bEENZ1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I registered this morning and have made the £5 paypal contribution to have marketplace access but it hasn't worked yet?

Could anyone advise?

Kind Regards,
Matt


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Think you need to wait until hoggy or John-h sees it and amends your access


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As soon as John-H gets confirmation, one of us will give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## bEENZ1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ah that's perfect guys, thank you!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Email only came through this afternoon but you have full access as of earlier and stickers coming to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------

